# ἐγῶ



## Oeconomist (Jul 6, 2011)

My name is "Daniel"; I'm an economist and a programmer. I'm engaged.

As a child, I owned a total of four mice. Now, after a few decades, I am planning to get another. So I've been doing my homework. I've read some books on mice (including texts on veterinary medicine), and I thought that I'd look-in on some fora as well.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome! Do you have plans to breed? For pets, I suggest a small group of does. They do better with a friend or six  , will stay tame, and are a blast to watch together.


----------



## Oeconomist (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome!

My fiancée has some experience in breeding fancy mice, but we'd be more likely to try breeding fat-tailed gerbils.¹ Still, I'd consider breeding mice if I felt assured that I could place the pups in good homes.

I would of course only try to house two males together if they were brothers. (When I was a kid, I had a couple of mice (Bob and Ray) who were brothers and were always very dear one to another. Probably a significant part of that was in that I never separated them for more than a few minutes.)

¹ Not a legal option right now, as I live in California, where gerbils of all varieties are illegal.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:welcome1


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum


----------



## Oeconomist (Jul 6, 2011)

My thanks for the kind wishes of welcome!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

gerbils are illegal in california???? Wow. i know ferrets are illegal there too.. I will never move to california, no matter how nice it must be for the rest :shock: :lol:

Welcome 

(from a owner of both ferrets and gerbils)


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Also chinchillas, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)




----------

